# Minnesota Field Trial Assoc.



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Any word yet on the Q or the open?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

5,6,7,9,12,14,15,16,17,19,23,28,29,30,31,32,33,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,46,53,57,59,62,63,64,68,69,71,
73,74,79,80,81,82,84,86,87,89,90

45 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the last series

2,7,8,19,20,22,24,33,36,38,39,41,42

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

5,12,14,15,16,19,23,31,32,37,38,41,43,46,53,57,64,68,69,73,80,81,82,84,89

24 Total


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Brenda!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual results

1 - 20 - Hollywood- avant
2- 24- berry - springer
3- 33- Lucy - avant
4-36- ace - farmer
rj - 42 - tikka - robby knutson

Jams- 2,7,8,19,22,38,39,41

Congrats to all!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,3,5,8,15,17,19,22,24,25,30,33,34,36,38,47,49,55,57,61

20 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

3,5,8,17,19,22,25,30,34,36,38,47,49,55,57,61

16 Total

9am start tomorrow at the Central Minnesota Grounds


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

5,14,16,23,31,32,37,38,43,46,57,64,69,73,80,82,84

17 Total


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't have the full results but FC AFC Seasides Pelican Pete won the Open. Congrats to owner Bob and handler Steve Yozamp!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Partial Open Results:

1st: Pete

2nd: Mister

3rd: Tie

4th: Lynn Troy with some dog

Partial Am Results:

2nd: Gracie

Congrats to all.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Bob Zylla and Seaside's Pelican Pete! Pete WON the Open, handled by Steve Yozamp! 

And another great weekend for Tom Watson and Mister - an Open 2nd handled by Danny Farmer!

Way to go guys!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#80 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
2nd-#84 Mister H/Danny Farmer O/Tom Watson
3rd-#5 Tie H/ Dave Or Ty Rorem O/Penny Youngblood 
4th-#43 Corky H/Lynn Troy O/Robert Stanton
RJ-#37 Flint H/Dave o Ty Rorem O/Marion Stroud-Swingle

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results
1st-#22 Dakotah O/H Chuck Mize
2nd-#19 Gracie O/H Judy Aycock
3rd-#49 Curry O/H Judy Powers
4th-#25 Pete O/H Bob Zylla
RJ-#8 Jet O/H Judy Powers

JAMS- 47,3

Congrats to All!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

WOW, Congratulations to Chuck Mize & Dakotah!! You and your dogs 
are having a great year. So happy for you!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Chuck and Margi Mize and BobZylla. Great weekend.

Vern and Kathy


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations to Tim Springer and Troy Tilleraas on Willie's 4th in his first derby!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratz to Chuck & Marge on the Am 1st!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Congrats to all!!


Aaron*


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone have full Derby results?


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Derby results Coal O/H Carl Ruffalo 
Quinn O- Chris Brandl H Matt Johnson
Clint Avant not sure which dog sorry
Willie O Tilleraas H Springer Lots of jams 

Congrats to all! Big big congrats to Chris Brandl on Quinn making the Derby list with her 2nd place! Way to go Matt!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

*Congrats To All  
Especially to Pete, placing in both events! Way to Go Bob/O and Steve/H 
*Open Results 
1st-#80 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
2nd-#84 Mister H/Danny Farmer O/Tom Watson
3rd-#5 Tie H/ Dave Or Ty Rorem O/Penny Youngblood 
4th-#43 Corky H/Lynn Troy O/Robert Stanton
RJ-#37 Flint H/Dave o Ty Rorem O/Marion Stroud-Swingle

*Amateur Results*
1st-#22 Dakotah O/H Chuck Mize
2nd-#19 Gracie O/H Judy Aycock
3rd-#49 Curry O/H Judy Powers
4th-#25 Pete O/H Bob Zylla
RJ-#8 Jet O/H Judy Powers
JAMS- 47,3


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Chuck ,Marg & Dakotah for AM win!


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm pretty happy with my girl, abby, on her qualifying jam in her 1st event. Thanks Ed and Jackie.


----------

